# Android Timer with CSTimer functions?



## JimCube (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey guys im looking for a timer for android that has features like in cstimer, where you can start the solve anytime during the inspection. Like press space then inspection starts, then anytime during inspection you press space to start solve even if inspection isnt done. Any timers like this?


----------



## AirbusCube (Jun 9, 2016)

I really like plusTimer


----------



## JimCube (Jun 9, 2016)

AirbusCube said:


> I really like plusTimer


Thanks!  but does it have the functions i mentioned?
Edit: Downloaded. Its amazing.


----------

